# Need help, can't remove this toilet dual flush valve



## plumber703 (Jun 9, 2016)

I've an Ariel brand one piece European toilet, it comes with this WDI brand fill valve and dual flush valve. Does anyone know to remove the dual flush valve as seen in the attached pictures? There are 2 clips near the bottom of it as shown in one of the pictures below. I have tried the following method as seen in a couple of videos on youtube- turn to the right or left and LIFT up but it doesn't come out. Please help


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

just smash the tank with a hammer and replace...nothing to it...


----------



## plumber703 (Jun 9, 2016)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> just smash the tank with a hammer and replace...nothing to it...


Thx, sounds easy enough


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Those are tough, it has reverse threads. I usually use a 36" pipe wrench turning right.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

plumber703 said:


> Thx, sounds easy enough


I guess you have problems with reading instructions, that could be your problem..are you even a plumber???


----------



## plumber703 (Jun 9, 2016)

Debo22 said:


> Those are tough, it has reverse threads. I usually use a 36" pipe wrench turning right.


The dual flush valve has 2 pieces. I was just trying to remove the top piece, not the bottom piece which mounted to the tank.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

*Who says you can't learn from a forum...*


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plumber703 said:


> I've an Ariel brand one piece European toilet, it comes with this WDI brand fill valve and dual flush valve. Does anyone know to remove the dual flush valve as seen in the attached pictures? There are 2 clips near the bottom of it as shown in one of the pictures below. I have tried the following method as seen in a couple of videos on youtube- turn to the right or left and LIFT up but it doesn't come out. Please help


Time for you to leave, Mr Handyman. ...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Thread closed.


----------

